# Ansul System



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you splice electrical wires to the micro switches inside the Ansul enclosure ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure I completely understand but I'd start by checking the rating of the switching contacts


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I just installed a control panel for a fire suppression system. There is an enclosure that houses the cable from the hood system, where the micro switches are located. Not sure if the electrical splices can be made inside, or have to be done outside of this enclosure. Inspection Wednesday, and trying to resolve before


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotcha. I guess I don't know for sure. I think in the past I've made all connections in the enclosure and I would probably do it in this case too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

They typically install micro switche with leads lind enough to nipple off the enclosure. 
Ive been advised by many ansul installers not to make connections within his enclusure. 
I never looked up weather it was enforcable code or not.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> They typically install micro switche with leads lind enough to nipple off the enclosure.
> Ive been advised by many ansul installers not to make connections within his enclusure.
> I never looked up weather it was enforcable code or not.


 You mean the leads I already trimmed :laughing: 

I didn't see a ground screw and thought about the cable being obstructed could be a reason as to why not. My guy already ran emt into the top and pulled wires. I used zip tie stickies to the back off to the side.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I set a JB below to splice in. I also don't know if its code or not. Just thought it would be better.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

We nipple into a 4sq and junction in there.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

NO . They are not nema listed i dont remember the code ref but you can't. You might get away with it but . It is not a listed enclosure .


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

catsparky1 said:


> NO . They are not nema listed i dont remember the code ref but you can't. You might get away with it but . It is not a listed enclosure .


 Hmm, Hood contractor says yes today  Will see


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No. The Ansul enclosure is not investigated by the UL for this duty, and you'd be essentially trying to turn it into an NFPA 79 type install. Chase nipple out to a handy box.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Close nipple and 4 square here.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sheetmetal dudes dont do the fire suppression. You should know better than to listen to a tin knocker.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

catsparky1 said:


> Sheetmetal dudes dont do the fire suppression. You should know better than to listen to a tin knocker.


This is the contractor that only does these Hood systems for years, including the exhaust and make up air on the roof. But your right, he doesn't really know our stuff. Inspection tomorrow


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*Ansul systems ...*

Are designed to run effectively even without electric power.

The micro switches are in the system to tie in the Fire Alarm system -- NOT switch 120VAC power.

When the micro switches are tripped they are expected to both alert the F/A logic AND provide signal logic to a slew of relays usually enclosed in an engineered control cabinet.

These cut out/ trip/ interrupt the make up air unit (MAU), exhaust fans, ... perhaps even more... not uncommonly tickling a SHUNT TRIP BREAKER for an entire zone/ kitchen... and such.

The micro switches are NOT RATED for the kind of arcs that 120VAC is capable of passing for such connected motor loads.

I hope that your are not proposing to have them (the micro switches) function as interrupts (directly at 120V) in the event of an Ansul activation.

My last Ansul used 24 VAC logic for all of its relays. THAT'S the kind of voltage emergency responders expect to find inside an Ansul 'activation box.'

The question is never -- does it work -- the question is always: will my novel scheme kill the next guy (a fireman) because he didn't read my mind...:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

telsa said:


> The micro switches are in the system to tie in the Fire Alarm system -- NOT switch 120VAC power.:


That's not even REMOTELY close to a true or accurate statement.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

telsa said:


> Are designed to run effectively even without electric power.
> 
> The micro switches are in the system to tie in the Fire Alarm system -- NOT switch 120VAC power.
> 
> ...


 
Clueless


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> NO . They are not nema listed i dont remember the code ref but you can't. You might get away with it but . It is not a listed enclosure .


I don't believe an enclosure has to be listed. Control cabinet yes but a J-Box no.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Can the mods please fix this title? It is driving me batty.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Done. It was bugging me too. I don't think Ansel Adams invented the Ansul system.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't believe an enclosure has to be listed. Control cabinet yes but a J-Box no.


 It passed inspection



sbrn33 said:


> Can the mods please fix this title? It is driving me batty.


 Lol !! I caught it, but you can't edit the title :laughing:


----------

